# Five Teams That Aren't As Bad As They Seem: #1 San Antonio



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

> 5. Toronto: You know that old stereotype about foreigners and how they can't play defense? Well, the Raptors aren't exactly shattering that perception. Team United Nations is giving up points at a rate that's embarrassing for a playoff-contending team, and yes, despite the losing start, the Raptors will still be playoff contenders. Notice we didn't say "championship contenders" because, in addition to their lack of a certified A-list franchise player (Chris Bosh hasn't led his team anywhere special, unlike Kobe and LeBron and D-Wade), the Raptors will not go far without issuing a little more D. It's not that they haven't applied themselves on defense. They can't play defense.
> 
> But, please. Toronto will not finish under .500. There's too much variety on offense, too many decent veteran players to prevent a disaster from happening. Plus, Toronto will play the Knicks and Nets eight times. That helps.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2009/news/features/shaun_powell/11/24/false.starts/index.html


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Haha, gotta love that writer's accurate assessment of the Spurs: "Now you know."

There's a silver lining in the injury problems the Spurs have faced; gives the bench and our smorgasbord of new players much needed play time. 

As long as the Spurs are healthy they'll be one of the top teams in the league.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Even though I agree that the Spurs are way better than they've been playing lately. I just hate they always get the passes. They could be 0 - 13 and still people saying they'll be a top seed in the playoffs. I guess that's what you get with a decade of winning.


----------

